# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Sept 30 - Oct 6 2012 - Faith

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks MOTW - Faith!

Can't wait to learn more about you!

----------


## Faith

Aww ty! It's an honor  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Patsy

Congrats Faith!

----------


## Heather

Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## Faith

So sorry about yesterday, it's a busy busy week for me! 

*Monday:*
So let's see, about me. I'll try not to put y'all to sleep  :Big Grin:  I'm a 24 year old working mom. Two sons - Aiden & Peyton. I always swore I'd never have kids but they definitely opened my eyes to the joys of being a parent (and helped me grow up quite a bit!) I work from home, which I think is a blessing in itself. I worked outside of the home when my 6 y/o was a baby and missed out on so much. I work for Zynga, a game company on Facebook (yes, those annoying Ville games you get requests for all the time, lol.) I moderate their forums and write guides for their games - I really enjoy doing the work and all that comes with that. Married to my best friend Michael. Met him when I was 15, started dating at 17 (he asked me out on my birthday) and finally tied the knot on my 22nd birthday (yes, he made sure all 3 had the same date, cop out for him if you ask me, lol.) We recently bought our new home. It's in town, in the woods. Hard to explain but we have a private drive that leads to nothing but trees and we carved out a hole right in the middle. It took us over a year to get it all worked out (right-aways are a PITA) but it was so worth it. I enjoy photography (not good at it but I still do it), scrap booking, watching horror movies of any kind (the cheesier the better) and cooking. I was selected as an All Star for the website AllRecipes last month so recently I've spent a lot of time trying out new recipes for them (my family doesn't complain, its more food.) Besides my amphibians, I have a Siberian Husky, Hermes, who we adopted from a friend who could no longer afford to feed him and two kitties that were both rescued from two different highways that they were abandoned on (Daisy and Donald.) We actually adopted Donald yesterday, which is why you're getting this today  :Smile:  

*Tuesday:*
On to my amphibians. My love for them started a long time ago. I don't know what it was but as a kid, I wasn't into all the fuzzy, cute pets that my friends had. I grew up on a farm and watched many of my 'pets' get turned into bacon, so maybe that had something to do with it. I knew no one would turn my frogs into food (well...hopefully not.) Anyways, as I posted in my blog, I used to tend to the local tadpoles around my parent's home on a hunting club. Puddles up there would be full of water one day and bone dry the next. So I'd put as much tadpoles as I could in our old swimming pool to let the frogs mature and go on back into the woods. Drove my parents crazy (to this day there are tons of frogs around their home) but I loved being able to help. I didn't get my own frogs (well, toads) until almost two months ago. After some bad experiences raising a chameleon and iguana (I bought them impulsively as a teen and lost one who escaped and another who was blinded by crickets), I waited until I was well informed and had a vivarium all set up to buy my fire bellied toads. This forum helped me decide what I wanted and the best way to raise them (found it the night I decided to get a frog/toad - Yahoo search did me a big favor that night!) So far, all has been doing good. They're thriving, happy (well, at least they look it lol!) and well taken care of. My boys love them and are dying to get a pacman frog next (but that won't happen until we know the budget will suffice.)

----------


## Patsy

OMG, you enable my addiction! CafeWorld is like a part-time job sometimes. I could be dead tired, but no...I have to 20 more minutes until "grandma's meatloaf" needs to come off the stoves!!! LOL! Sounds fun to work for a company that makes social media games, and you can work from home that's awesome!

----------


## Faith

lol! I used to be hooked on it myself. It is an awesome job. The only down side is after a year, you have to take a 3 month hiatus (something with CA labor laws...I've long tried to quit understanding it, heh.) Sometimes its rough working from home (never a break from cleaning, cooking and the kids!) but I love it. I'm over Castleville and The Ville's forums. Used to do Frontierville but got moved earlier this year.

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Faith

*Wednesday:*

This will be a small one, since I've only had the one setup so far  :Smile:  

*My Fire Bellied Toad setup for Azazel, Matrix & Minnie (various stages - made sure we got it right!):* 











*My family:* 



*Our new home (pre-purchase & post-move):* 



*Our side of the road kitties (both were found there at different times) - Daisy & Donald:* 





*Our adopted Siberian Husky Hermes:* 



*My old reptile friends (Camo the Chameleon & Iggy the Iguana):*

----------


## Patsy

Thanks for sharing your photos. Great looking family! When I was growing up I had an aunt that lived in a house that looks just like yours and it was in the middle of the woods, it was my favorite place to visit! We used to pick blackberries in the woods, it was so fun!

I love your frog setup. I always admire people that have a tank that is half and half. I have problems cleaning anything that has that much water in it : ) We just got rid of our fish tank 3 months ago, after having fish for 18 years. Neither of us wanted to clean the tank. I find with whites tree frogs, even though I have to clean their tank everyday, it's so much easier for me to maintain. 

I can't believe that you found those beautiful cats by the side of the road! Does the siamese mix talk your ear off? I have a cat that is some sort of siamese mix and she won't shut up! Drives us crazy when she starts at 3:30 to wake us up for 5am breakfast!

----------


## Faith

Thank you! We love it out here. Only 15 minutes (tops) from all the main stores but it appears as though we're far away from people (which suits me, hah.) We had blackberries all out here during the summer, they tried to take over the yard while we were letting the grass grow in! 

My husband was awesome enough to help me get that divider in. I love it but it is a task to clean. I siphon the water out every so often, scrub it down and replace it. What was fun was when we had to move it from the top shelf of our entertainment center to the little "table" we have for it now. You cannot lift that much water, we learned! We actually got this after our fish passed this year (we had two fish that lived 4 years - a record for us.) They were my best friend's fish (she passed in January 2011) so after they died, I said no more fish for awhile. I definitely want to try to get some more frogs in the future but right now, room and $ just don't allow.

And yes, both my babies were on the highway. The biggest (Daisy) was walking down the road, bloodied and had broken teeth. She looked nothing like she does now (she was a scraggly little rat.) My neighbor found her and gave her to us thinking she was our other cat who ran away. The siamese mix we actually adopted Monday  :Smile:  He was found in a box with 3 others on the side of the highway in the rain. My friend adopted all 4 and I took him off her hands since he was injured. He sure does talk a lot but only during the day (Daisy hates him but I imagine she'll get over that soon.)

----------


## Patsy

I hate hearing about people abandoning animals like that. It's a good thing they found a good person like you to care for them. I hope Daisy learns to like him. I have three cats and none of them like each other! The older two used to snuggle together and play together but once we got the third one they all split. They only tolerate each other because they know if they want to get close to me they need to be nice to each other!

----------


## Faith

Same here, I can't stand it. Earlier, we ran into my son's teacher uptown. He started telling her about our new cat (not sure why he decided to mention it then.) She kept giving me these funny looks and I said we adopted it, else it would have been put down. She goes "well better you than me, I couldn't take something off the highway. No telling what it has." Seriously? And in front of my kid on top of it. Guess I'm a softie but if I know I can give him/her a better life, I'm gonna try! I have a feeling Daisy will be like your cats, lol. She stalks Donald and stares us all down if we touch him. Its funny but sad at the same time. (@ Jenste, sorry I went off topic, lol, wasn't sure what else to post today since there were no questions!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Hi Faith! Great to get to know you some more. Great pictures too!  :Smile:

----------


## Faith

Thanks Heather!

----------


## Heather

You're welcome  :Smile: .

----------

